# Shops that grind ways in New England



## wfournier (Aug 30, 2022)

Wondering if there are any shops that grind lathe ways in New England? I'm considering have some work done on a lathe I picked up cheep enough I don't mind putting a little work into making it just right (48in bed Clausing with hardened ways). Most of the shops I've seen mentioned are in the midwest it seems. I got a quote from one if NJ for $1500, Forest City said $350-500. Hoping to find something closer to the Forest City price closer to home.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Aug 30, 2022)

I haven’t used them yet, but Cavco in New Milford CT I believe does way grinding.  Should only be an hour and a half-ish drive for you from Granby.    






						Machine Tool Rebuilding, Machinery Rebuilders, Cavco Machine Tool Rebuilding, Way grinding service
					

machine tool rebuilding, cnc retrofitting, way grinding , elecrical and mechanical  field service.  The rebuilding of both production and tool room machinery.



					www.cavco.us


----------



## keeena (Aug 30, 2022)

Interested @wfournier; please keep thread updated with what you find. 

I have a lathe that is a worn just enough that you can feel it tighten up a tiny bit on the TS side when moving across the full 48". Not worth big bucks, but in the $500 range would be worth contemplating as part as a full restoration.


----------



## wfournier (Aug 30, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> I haven’t used them yet, but Cavco in New Milford CT I believe does way grinding.  Should only be an hour and a half-ish drive for you from Granby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,  I actually gave them a call yesterday, the person I needed to talk to wasn't in so they asked me to email them. I haven't heard back yet, I'll give it a few days and then try again.


----------



## KyleG (Aug 31, 2022)

Sounds like you and I are in a similar boat. I'm just looking at having the cross slide done, because my bed ways have relatively less wear. Here are the shops I've tried:

Pfeffer Machine, Meyerstown PA - quoted $5000 to grind the cross slide ways
Cavco, New Milford CT - Called, was directed to email Jim since he wasn't by the phone, no response to email
Schmiede, Tullahoma TN - Called, the rep was very helpful. Quoted $1000 to grind cross slide ways
Daniluk,  Oklahoma City, OK - Called, they don't do small machines, but they recommended KC Machine in Kansas City
KC Machine - I haven't reached out yet  _Edit 9/25/22: KC Machine no longer grinds ways_

Over in my thread, Dave suggested Norman Machine Tool in Baltimore. He's not sure if they do way grinding, and I haven't called them yet. Richard King also pointed me to one of his students, but he's too busy to take on the project in the foreseeable future. _Edit 9/25/22: Norman Machine Tool does not grind or scrape ways._

What was the outfit in Forest City? In my case, the saddle and cross slide are small enough to economically ship. Good luck, and keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## wfournier (Sep 1, 2022)

Forrest City Grinding, 4844 Stenstrom Rd, Rockford, IL 61109   (815) 874-2424

I saw them mentioned I think in a thread on PM with at least one person indicating they had had good luck with them, I don't have any personal experience other than to say they were very helpful on the phone.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 1, 2022)

KyleG said:


> Sounds like you and I are in a similar boat. I'm just looking at having the cross slide done, because my bed ways have relatively less wear. Here are the shops I've tried:
> 
> Pfeffer Machine, Meyerstown PA - quoted $5000 to grind the cross slide ways
> Cavco, New Milford CT - Called, was directed to email Jim since he wasn't by the phone, no response to email
> ...


Wow,
$4,000 difference for the same operation. I know the set up is most of the time involved. I think the Meyerstown shop didn't want the job.
I would think the freight would be significant if you couldn't deliver and pick up.


----------



## wfournier (Sep 2, 2022)

Looking at options further it's looking like freight might be reasonable if I drop off and pick up at the terminal using YRC (any experience with them?). Based on what I estimating the size of the crate and weight would be I getting quotes for under $150 each way. Still not cheap but looking like the most affordable option.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 9, 2022)

I just remembered that Moglice.com in Philadelphia area has a way grinder.  Cody my friend told me they started up their own rebuild shop so he wouldn't have to travel so much.


----------



## wfournier (Sep 9, 2022)

Richard King 2 said:


> I just remembered that Moglice.com in Philadelphia area has a way grinder.  Cody my friend told me they started up their own rebuild shop so he wouldn't have to travel so much.



Thanks Richard, I spoke with him yesterday and just sent him an email with some more details.


----------



## 34_40 (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm not sure if they offer that as a service but,you can reach out to Brodeur Machine and ask..  https://www.brodeurmachine.com/   It is the last of the machine shops here in New Bedford, MA,  they are also the largest close by to me.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Sep 9, 2022)

Did you ever hear back from Cavco?  I might have something for them in the future, but if they are not responsive, I will look elsewhere.


----------



## keeena (Sep 9, 2022)

wfournier: @34_40 's post reminded me of Babin Machine in Brockton MA. They focus on full Hardinge restores (_they do extremely good work & have been to the shop a couple times for NOS bridgeport bits_) but they may have suggestions or possibly could do the grinding themselves.

https://www.babinmachine.com/


----------



## wfournier (Sep 9, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> Did you ever hear back from Cavco?  I might have something for them in the future, but if they are not responsive, I will look elsewhere.


Just called again as I hadn't heard or called back, I'm pretty sure I got the go away price at $4K.


----------



## wfournier (Sep 9, 2022)

keeena said:


> wfournier: @34_40 's post reminded me of Babin Machine in Brockton MA. They focus on full Hardinge restores (_they do extremely good work & have been to the shop a couple times for NOS bridgeport bits_) but they may have suggestions or possibly could do the grinding themselves.
> 
> https://www.babinmachine.com/


Thanks just reached to them.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Sep 9, 2022)

wfournier said:


> Just called again as I hadn't heard or called back, I'm pretty sure I got the go away price at $4K.


Ouch!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 9, 2022)

wfournier said:


> Thanks Richard, I spoke with him yesterday and just sent him an email with some more details.


Cool....tell him I said hello....  small world we both were thinking of him.


----------



## wfournier (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm debating the best course of action here. Cody's quote is higher than I would like, Brodeur Machine recommended American Machine Tool Repair and Rebuilding in NJ which was one of the first companies I reached out to with a quote at $1500. There are a couple companies I have not reached out to yet, Cody suggested Phoenix Inc as a closer option and American Grinding in Chicago seems to have come up a few times. It is seeming like no one is going to come close to the price Forrest gave me and from what I have heard that is probably because they are using older equipment and don't have as much $ tied up in it. That can be a cause for concern, but the little I have heard about their work has been good. If it costs me $400 round trip for freight (I'm looking at quotes of about $150 each way if I drop off/pickup at a terminal padding that a little) I'm still looking at $750-$900 vs $1500+. This isn't a 10EE or anything really nice, I feel like it will meet my needs and is worth putting some work into though...


----------



## KyleG (Sep 12, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> Did you ever hear back from Cavco?  I might have something for them in the future, but if they are not responsive, I will look elsewhere.


Nope. I called them a second time and was told I could expect a response the next day, but never heard a peep.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Sep 12, 2022)

KyleG said:


> Nope. I called them a second time and was told I could expect a response the next day, but never heard a peep.


That’s disappointing.  It sounds like they only want the big jobs.  I guess I won’t recommend them again.


----------



## wfournier (Sep 13, 2022)

Anyone familiar with DH Machine Services/Gallery of Machines in NY? I've left them a couple voicemails over a couple weeks and haven't heard back. Seems like a place that might be interested in this sort of work but maybe not.


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 14, 2022)

We used to have a sponsor, http://www.pbgrinding.com, they are in Garrettsville, OH.


----------



## wfournier (Sep 16, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> We used to have a sponsor, http://www.pbgrinding.com, they are in Garrettsville, OH.


Thanks for that, just gave them a call and they definitely are on the more reasonable side at "about $700."


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 16, 2022)

Who ever grinds the bed tell them to grind off the same amount off booth sides of the V's.  Also ask them to mark on the ways or send a sketch showing how much they grind off.  You should measure it before hand too.


----------



## Jpderoy (Oct 1, 2022)

wfournier said:


> Wondering if there are any shops that grind lathe ways in New England? I'm considering have some work done on a lathe I picked up cheep enough I don't mind putting a little work into making it just right (48in bed Clausing with hardened ways). Most of the shops I've seen mentioned are in the midwest it seems. I got a quote from one if NJ for $1500, Forest City said $350-500. Hoping to find something closer to the Forest City price closer to home.


I don’t know if they grind lathe ways, but there is an outfit in Smithfield RI called mechanics machine or something like that, I was going to have some hard grinder ways ground.  Could be worth a call


----------

